
Ask HN: Can you enforce copyright on your internet clicktrail? - techbio
Just out of curiousity, if a person chooses a personal set of web content and accounts, what would prevent them from exerting copyright on those who would repackage and sell their personal, habitual choices of clicktrail?
======
greenyoda
A clicktrail is not copyrightable - it's just data generated as a byproduct of
web browsing. Only creative works[1] are covered under copyright law[2].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creative_work](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creative_work)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copyright](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copyright)

~~~
gt2
Serious questions: What if someone made intentional patterns in their click
trail? Just for the sake of the trail itself? For instance this person
believed data was beautiful and/or wanted to make a statement with the shape
and/or content of the data produced.

